# Patches



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Where can I order embroadery patch for my jacket.Want the TRACTORFORUM.COM logo superimpossed over a New Holland or a Ford Tractor


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *Where can I order embroadery patch for my jacket.Want the TRACTORFORUM.COM logo superimpossed over a New Holland or a Ford Tractor *


Why you can order them from TF.com...there's a feller over there by the name of *slipshod* that's in charge of that program. :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Patches*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Why you can order them from TF.com...there's a feller over there by the name of slipshod that's in charge of that program. :smiles: *



:ditto: What he said
Jody


----------

